# Galveston West Bay Trout 1-30-13



## BrandonFox (Jan 31, 2013)

Headed down to meet up with some buddies down in Galveston. I haven't fished the upper Texas coast much so I was solely relying on my friend Alex to find us some fish. Got on the water around 8:00 and after a little scouting finally found the trout stacked in about waist deep water. All fish caught on Tidal Surge maniac mullets and caught enough to cook up for a family reunion coming up. Had a great time and learned a few things, but im ready for some clear FL water! Summer cant come soon enough.













Brandon


----------



## specktackler57 (May 15, 2011)

dang.thats the way its done.


----------



## Kevin B (Dec 3, 2012)

awesome catch.

Kevin


----------



## Capt. TJ Cheek (Sep 29, 2011)

Outstanding!


----------



## smooth move (Sep 25, 2012)

dang! i live on west galv bay and my jan didn't end that way. congrats.


----------



## lcole (Apr 4, 2013)

West bay is hard to beat during the winter. Greens, meacums, south deer. A lot of good spots and clear water!


----------

